# PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

heute brauche ich Eure Hilfe!

_Da die Sache eilt, habe ich, zusätzlich zu dem Beitrag in meinen Vorstellungsthread ein eigenes Thema eröffnet. Es handelt sich um die grauen Rohre aus dem Baumarkt, HT heißen sie wohl. Habe irgendwie nirgends eine schlüssige Antwort gefunden._

Bei meinem Teichprojekt geht es heute an die Technik. Die einzelnen Komponenten stehen bereit. Pumpe, UVC, Compactsieve III und 3-Kammern-Filter.

Der Weg von Pumpe zu UVC und weiter in den Compactsieve ist klar: 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauch mit Rohrschellen fixiert. Dann geht es vom CS II mit 75er Rohren in den Filter und mit dem gleichen Material zurück in den Teich. Ebenso werde ich die drei Schmutzabläufe mit 50er Röhren zusammenführen und mit einem Kugelhahn versehen.

Nun meine *FRAGE*:

Reicht es wirklich die PVC-Rohre "nur" zu stecken? Oder soll ich mit Innotec kleben?  

Habe da irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl... Erleuchtet und/oder beruhigt mich bitte!

Vorab schon mal DANKE und viele Grüße!
Holger


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Glaubst du in deinem Haus haben sich die Installateure die Arbeit gemacht und sämtlichen Abflussleitungen mit Innotec gesichert? (obwohl das doch auch noch Unter-Putz ist!)

Stecken reicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Hallo Holger,

Du meinst die grauen Rohre mit Muffe und Gummidichtung? Ist kein PVC und die lassen sich nicht kleben und es reicht völlig aus sie zusammenzustecken. Auch wenn es nicht immer geht, aber möglichst das Rohr in einer Muffe enden lassen. Quasi das Rohr so einbauen, dass in Fließrichtung erst die Muffe kommt und das Rohrende in einer Muffe steckt.

LG Ronny


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Ich liebe dieses Forum! Danke!!!

Noch mal zur "Steckfolge". Das Wasser fließt von links nach rechts, also setze ich die Muffe (die breite Stelle mit der Dichtung wo das Rohr reingesteckt wird) auf die linke Seite? Bin heute irgendwie noch etwas langsam im Hirn...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum! Danke!!!
> 
> Noch mal zur "Steckfolge". Das Wasser fließt von links nach rechts, also setze ich die Muffe (die breite Stelle mit der Dichtung wo das Rohr reingesteckt wird) auf die linke Seite? Bin heute irgendwie noch etwas langsam im Hirn...
> 
> ...



Richtig! Du beginnst also damit, die Muffe des Rohres auf den Ausgang des CS zu stecken. Arbeitest Dich dann bis an den Filter ran und da wirst Du wohl eine Doppelmuffe brauchen, da Du dann ja Rohrende ohne Muffe und Filtereingang hast.

LG Ronny


----------



## Patrick K (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Hallo Holger

Ich würde PVC Rohre immer kleben ,aber da du scheinbar HT Rohre meinst würde ich darauf verzichten ,stecke die gut bis Anschlag zusammen das reicht, zumal der Kleber auf HT nicht dauerhaft hält.

hast du keine Rohrstücker da, die schon länger zusammenstecken ,versuch die mal einfach so auseinander zu ziehen 

wenn du dir da Sorgen machst ,benutze kein Gleidmittel  dann bekommst du die kaum auseinander

Ah noch was ich würde immer auf dn100 Rohr setzen,  bis 16000L in Schwerkraft ohne Rückstau gefahr

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



Dann mal wieder zum Baumarkt (so wie jeden Tag zwei Mal... gut, dass es nur einen Kilometer entfernt ist ) Eine Doppelmuffe habe ich noch nicht im Sortiment.

DANKE, Ronny!


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Ich will ja die Euphorie nicht stören, aber ich würde mir echt überlegen, wo ich die HT-Rohre einbaue. Die sind meiner Meniung nach, nicht unbedingt geeignet um sie als Druckrohre zu benutzen.  Vom BA zum Filter nimmt man die KG und steckt sie nur, das hatten wir schon...und spätestens ab der Pumpe hinter CS III sollten es Druckleitungen aus PVC sein und die werden geklebt. Auch die Verbindung CS III --> Pumpe sollte PVC sein, da es meist Schraubverbindungen sind, und die gibt es in HT glaube ich nicht. Die Auslaufleitung bei einem Halbschwerkraftsystem kann gerne in HT sein, ist aber auch nur bedingt UV-beständig. An HT bekomt man auch keinen PVC-Zugschieber oder Kugelhahn angeklebt.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Er hat aber doch eine gepumpte Version (gepumpt aus dem Filterschacht). Ergo ist zwischen CS und Filter eine drucklose Verbindung.

LG Ronny


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Ich denke mal bei der kleinen Installation würde es zwar keine Unsummen mehr kosten wenn man KG-Rohre verwendet, aber es ist ja auch kein Schwerkraftsystem sondern lediglich ne Filteranlage für einen 3000 Liter Teich. Ich verwende die HT-Rohre seit einigen Jahren - da gibt's keinerlei Probleme - sei es wegen UV-Strahlung oder Undichtigkeiten der Steckverbindungen.
Der TE betreibt übrigens einen CS 2, der mittels Schlauch von der Pumpe versorgt wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei der kleinen Installation würde es zwar keine Unsummen mehr kosten wenn man KG-Rohre verwendet, ...



Er arbeitet mit DN75 . KG gibt es leider erst ab DN100

Ich würde auch in jedem Fall mit 100er Verrohrung arbeiten. 

LG Willi


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Ich verwende nur die grauen DN-Rohren. Allerdings sind sie unter Druck nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Ab einer Förderhöhe von ca. 1m wird der Druck auf Dauer zu hoch und die Muffen lösen sich nach einiger Zeit(egal wie rum du deine Muffe legst). Man muss sie also irgendwie fixieren. Ob du zu den grauen oder zu den KG-Rohren greifst, kommt auf die Verwendung an. Die KG-Rohre sind etwas stabiler und bei unterirdischem Verlegen trittsicher. Die Steckverbindung sind bei beiden gleich (in)stabil.

Ob das Kleben funktioniert weis ich nicht, aber sicher wird es dafür auch einen geeigneten Kleber geben. Als Abfluss aus dem Filter (also drucklos) sind sie bei mir jedenfalls noch nie auseinandergegangen und vorbehaltlos auch ungeklebt und unfixiert zu empfehlen.

Das Gleitmittel kannst du aber immer nehmen, da dieses nach ca. 24h seine gleitende Eigenschaft vollständig verloren hat und eine *leicht haftenden* Untergrund bildet.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Bei meinem Teichprojekt geht es heute an die Technik. Die einzelnen Komponenten stehen bereit. Pumpe, UVC, Compactsieve III und 3-Kammern-Filter.



Hier schreibt er aber von einem CS III, wobei ihr Recht habt, dass es ja gar keinen CS III gibt, sondern dann ja ein US III wäre. Da habt ihr Recht und ich ziehe meinen Einspruch zurück. Ich bin auch nochmal über seinen Bauthread geflogen und war ein wenig irritiert, da er ja mit BA und Skimmer in Schwerkraft arbeitet...aber dann ja nur bis zur Pumpenkammer.

:sorry


----------



## koifischfan (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



> Ich verwende nur die grauen DN-Rohren. Allerdings sind sie unter Druck nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Ab einer Förderhöhe von ca. 1m wird der Druck auf Dauer zu hoch und die Muffen lösen sich nach einiger Zeit(egal wie rum du deine Muffe legst). Man muss sie also irgendwie fixieren.


Seht ihr, Verlegefehler. Ihr klebt Rohre, um ein Auseinanderrutschen zu verhindern?  Ab einer bestimmten Länge muß jedes Rohr fixiert werden.

Was wollt ihr mit dem Kleben der Rohre überhaupt erreichen?



> Das Gleitmittel kannst du aber immer nehmen, da dieses nach ca. 24h seine gleitende Eigenschaft vollständig verloren hat und eine *leicht haftenden* Untergrund bildet.


Das kommt auf das Gleitmittel an. Es gibt welche, da ziehst du das Rohr nach sehr langer Zeit noch mühsam auseinander. Oder das Andere, da ist nach 24h alles fest.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Seht ihr, Verlegefehler. Ihr klebt Rohre, um ein Auseinanderrutschen zu verhindern?  Ab einer bestimmten Länge muß jedes Rohr fixiert werden.



Beherrscht du evtl. die Fähigkeit des verstehenden Lesens??? Dann wende es doch bitte an.
:dumm



koifischfan schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit dem Kleben der Rohre überhaupt erreichen?


 Na Denk mal drüber nach. Da kommst du bestimmt selber drauf.

Ansonsten mach doch einfach mal einen sinnvollen Beitrag, der dem TE auch weiterhilft.

Danke Heiko


----------



## lollo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Hallo,

Hier mal Verlegehinweise des Herstellers, und deren Verwendungshinweise.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

@Nori 





> sondern lediglich ne Filteranlage für einen 3000 Liter Teich


 
lese doch bitte erst mal was Holger zu seinem Teichvolumen schreibt : TEICH  ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36 

Hallo Holger,

die Rohre vom BA zum Pumpenschacht sollten in KG (gesteckt) oder PVC-Druckrohr(geklebt) ausgeführt werden.  

wenn KG-Rohre zusätzlich mit Polymerkleber (z.B. innotec adheseal ) verklebt werden freut das nur den Verkäufer - die Dichtungen reichen im Normalfall. Auch sollten die KG-Rohre nicht zu 100% ineinandergesteckt werden ==> 90% reichen auch da die rohre sich ausdehnen können.

Montageanleitung KG-Rohr: http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/pdf/KG-System_PVC_Montageanleitung.pdf


HT kann nicht verklebt werden und ist auch hierfür nicht geeignet  ==> Hochtemperaturrohr


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

@ mitch:
Dann soll er halt bitteschön seine Profil-Angaben auf den aktuellen Stand bringen - ich hab nicht die Zeit jedem seinen Lebenslauf auch noch durchzulesen.
Es wird jetzt wie immer ne "Tüpferl-********rei" aus einem trivialen Thema gemacht - braucht es für HT-Rohre ne Verklebung - "NEIN" - Fertig!


Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Guten Abend,

na, da habe ich wohl mal wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion angezettelt... Sorry, war nicht meine Absicht! 

Nur noch mal zur Klärung: BA und Skimmer sind mit 110er-Rohren mit dem Pumpenschacht verbunden. Die Verbindungen sind gesteckt und nicht geklebt. Da mein iPad eine automatische Vorgabe hat, habe ich versehentlich CS III geschrieben, ich habe die 2er-Ausführung. Zudem betreibe ich eine gepumpte Version. Das heißt, mittels Schwerkraft in die Pumpenkammer, von da via Pumpe und Schlauch in den UVC, dann geht es weiter in den CS II, ebenfalls mit Schlauch. Der CS II hat einen 75er Ausgang und so geht es auch in den Filter. Danach verlässt das Wasser den Filter wieder über ein 75-Rohr, das sich aufteilt und über eine weiter geführte 75er-Leitung in den Teich zurück geht und einen 50er-Abzweig, der mittels Kugelhahn reguliert werden kann, in den "Pflanzfilter".

Diese 75er- bzw. 50er-Rohre habe ich heute Großteils verlegt und *nur gesteckt*.

Ich hoffe, dass damit alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind...

@ Nori: Mein Profil stimmt übrigens. Ich habe einen Teich mit 3.300 Litern, dazu baue ich aktuell einen zweiten. Das Volumen dazu steht mangels zu viel Luft im Loch noch nicht fest. Die verwendete Technik zu Teich 2.0 steht im Profil, denn die weiß ich ja schon. 

Nun habt Euch alle wieder lieb und einen schönen Abend! Bilder von heute gibt es im Teich-Thread...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Olli.P (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Hi,



mitch schrieb:


> HT kann nicht verklebt werden und ist auch hierfür nicht geeignet  ==> Hochtemperaturrohr




Klugsch.....modus an: 


Das geht doch!!

Wir haben nun bereits seit ca. 7 Jahren im großen PF den alten Ausgang, Flansch DN 75 in den mit Innotec ein 75er HT-Rohr eingeklebt ist. 

Ich sage bewusst eingeklebt, da es mir bislang nicht möglich war dieses von Hand da raus zu ziehen. Und es ist auch immer noch Dicht!!

Klugsch.....modus aus. 

Kann sein das es daran liegt das es schon ein älteres Rohrstück, welches schon leicht verwittert war ist, oder weil ich es auch ein wenig angeraut und dann fleißig mit dem Reiniger für PVC Rohr sauber gemacht habe...........  

Jedenfalls isses Dicht! :smoki


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: PVC-Rohre kleben oder nur stecken?*

Hallo Olaf,

, never say no


----------

